# First shot at smoked cheese



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 15, 2018)

The unseasonably cool weather this week in the Sierras got me a little froggy so on a whim, I decided to try smoking cheese last night. After reading everyone's info here I decided to smoke for 3 hours over apple using my amazn tube smoker. Ambient temps were 77* when I started and 69* when finished. I was able to keep smoker temps below 80* for the most part by opening up vents and chimney all the way. I did have to open the door a couple times near the end.

Went with extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack, and Swiss. Wanted to do Gouda but everything was smoked Gouda where I went (kinda defeats the purpose).







Brought it to room temp then blocked it up.






Put it in smoker with some TBS (really thin based on this photo - trust me it was there).







Pulled after three hours and rested outside for an hour. Then put in beer fridge overnight.







Pretty happy with the way it turned out. Did a quick sample of each and didn't have the "ashtray" taste some have mentioned here. Could be due to the fruit wood and short smoke, or just dumb luck. Regardless I will vacuum seal it and age for a while before sampling again. Based on this result, I may try increasing the smoke time a bit on the next batch. And find that Gouda (wife's favorite)! Thanks for looking and all the information here that flattens the learning curve.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

Looks good, nice color. If you think it's a little lite on smoke flavor you can always toss it back on the smoker for a second go around.

Chris


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 15, 2018)

Living in Wisconsin, cheese is going to be a must do on my list but... Had a co-worker in Seattle who use to smoke Velveeta. Yeah, I know, cheep ol Velveeta.  But I've got to say it was one of the best smoked cheese's I've ever had.  Several bricks will be included if my smoker can be set that low.


----------



## Braz (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm going to guess that your lack of "ash trayeyness" is the result of your patience waiting for nice TBS before putting the cheese in the box. (Nice box, by the way.)


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 15, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good, nice color. If you think it's a little lite on smoke flavor you can always toss it back on the smoker for a second go around.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris. I think I read that you will often do two, 2 hour smokes I believe? Not sure that mine is light on smoke flavor just yet. I am going to let it age and then judge. That should give me a baseline of sorts.


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 15, 2018)

Braz said:


> I'm going to guess that your lack of "ash trayeyness" is the result of your patience waiting for nice TBS before putting the cheese in the box. (Nice box, by the way.)


Thanks Braz. I am enjoying the "box". With this forum I shouldn't run out of things to try!

You may be right about the mellow smoke results; I did fire up the amazn tube to make sure it was going while I blocked and racked the cheese.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 15, 2018)

Carvendive said:


> Living in Wisconsin, cheese is going to be a must do on my list but... Had a co-worker in Seattle who use to smoke Velveeta. Yeah, I know, cheep ol Velveeta.  But I've got to say it was one of the best smoked cheese's I've ever had.  Several bricks will be included if my smoker can be set that low.


Shoot me a message; I'm thinking of trying to put together a WI meet up to smoke some cheese this fall and just have people meet up, maybe do some ribs or some thing.

And Hangtown you make me want to crack open the stuff I did, though I'm forcing my self to wait 2 weeks lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2018)

It sure looks good from here!
It really took on a nice color!
I can't wait until it cools down here, cause I'm on my last block of smoked cheese right now!
Al


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

Carvendive said:


> Living in Wisconsin, cheese is going to be a must do on my list but... Had a co-worker in Seattle who use to smoke Velveeta. Yeah, I know, cheep ol Velveeta.  But I've got to say it was one of the best smoked cheese's I've ever had.  Several bricks will be included if my smoker can be set that low.


You definitely should try, it is not that difficult after you research what different people have done here. Try the Amazn products to keep temps low - can't imagine it would be an issue with Wisconsin fall/winter weather. Smoked Velveeta huh? Grilled cheese sammies perhaps? There are folks on this site who smoke mac n cheese so why not that too? Good luck.


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Shoot me a message; I'm thinking of trying to put together a WI meet up to smoke some cheese this fall and just have people meet up, maybe do some ribs or some thing.
> 
> And Hangtown you make me want to crack open the stuff I did, though I'm forcing my self to wait 2 weeks lol.


I may have a hard time waiting two weeks myself Tom. Because it was my first time I didn't do much (3 lbs.). Probably won't last long.


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good from here!
> It really took on a nice color!
> I can't wait until it cools down here, cause I'm on my last block of smoked cheese right now!
> Al



Thanks Al. Bacon will be my next cold smoke and I plan on using the method you and Ms. Judy posted with the Berkshire Belly and dry rub. I will be sure to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

HangtownSmoker said:


> I may have a hard time waiting two weeks myself Tom. Because it was my first time I didn't do much (3 lbs.). Probably won't last long.


Same, I just did three 8oz Blocks...but I figured if I can wait 2 weeks for bacon to cure..cheese isn't that much harder...!


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Same, I just did three 8oz Blocks...but I figured if I can wait 2 weeks for bacon to cure..cheese isn't that much harder...!


Yeah, I saw yours earlier in the week Tom. Looks real nice, good luck waiting.....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

HangtownSmoker said:


> Yeah, I saw yours earlier in the week Tom. Looks real nice, good luck waiting.....


Thanks!


----------



## js0813 (Sep 16, 2018)

Lookin good!  And man that smoker setup is awesome


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

js0813 said:


> Lookin good!  And man that smoker setup is awesome


Thanks JS. I posted the build at the link below if you are interested. Used a lot of info from this forum to minimize mistakes.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/1940-ge-fridge-build.279486/


----------



## js0813 (Sep 16, 2018)

awesome!  I really wanna build something like that. Much thanks for the link to the build!


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

js0813 said:


> awesome!  I really wanna build something like that. Much thanks for the link to the build!


Of course! Let me know if you have questions, I can at least tell you what not to do...
Spent a week in Alabama earlier this year. Loved it and the people. Looking forward to getting back some day. Southern hospitality is no cliche there, for sure.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

HangtownSmoker said:


> Of course! Let me know if you have questions, I can at least tell you what not to do...
> Spent a week in Alabama earlier this year. Loved it and the people. Looking forward to getting back some day. Southern hospitality is no cliche there, for sure.



I lived down in TN for a few years, and though all the folk around called me 'The Yank' it wasn't in a mean way, I really miss southern hospitality and cooking. Even the big towns there got a small town feel.


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 16, 2018)

Agreed. Heading to Knoxville next month. Looking forward to some good food and whiskey....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

HangtownSmoker said:


> Agreed. Heading to Knoxville next month. Looking forward to some good food and whiskey....


Lived right outside of Knoxville for a while. You'll find both easily..and Waffle House ;)


----------



## js0813 (Sep 17, 2018)

HangtownSmoker said:


> Of course! Let me know if you have questions, I can at least tell you what not to do...
> Spent a week in Alabama earlier this year. Loved it and the people. Looking forward to getting back some day. Southern hospitality is no cliche there, for sure.


Will do, and yeah, it’s different from most places for sure. North Alabama especially.


----------

